# Rail spikes



## R and D Railroad (Dec 27, 2007)

Around 2007, I built a bunch of switches for my rairoad. Well, it came time to do some maintanence on the swithches, such as make new ties and replace the old spikes. I'll be darned if I can find anybody that sells "G" scale rail spikes. Does anybody now where I can get some.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I use Sunset Valley RR as my supplier for track related items.


----------



## R and D Railroad (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info. They have exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Rail Craft, or Micro Engineering sell spikes of various lengths, in plain steel or stainless. The stainless tend to work their way out of the ties over time, while the plain steel ones develop a bit of rust and stay in the wood much better.
Fred Mills


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

....they are known as "Large Scale" spikes.


----------

